# Ranger 500 transmission gears slipping



## drewski1126 (Jan 4, 2018)

Any body think these gears are usable. I tore them out of my tranny that was slipping in every gear to a point that it would just make the worst grinding noise and not really move at all. 

Have already ordered new bearings and seals. And a new tensioner. Kinda wondering if my silent chain is needing replaced too. It has 930 hrs and 6k m DK315.01 iles. Wondering if I should go ahead and replace it.



Thanks.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They are gone. Have to replace them. Look at the fork(s) too and the drum. Probably something bent. Yes, that chain is known to be an issue at some point so file-13 it too.


----------



## drewski1126 (Jan 4, 2018)

Alright so I ordered those parts. Just wondering about the reverse chain too. It looks good, no issues. Should I just replace it Since is in here. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewski1126 (Jan 4, 2018)

Here’s a new upgraded reverse gear for my bike.







Looks like the edges on one side of the dogs are rounded, similar to mine. Maybe not so much though. Still interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

